# I got worms



## Jim

I got a Stik kit from Delmart courtesy of the better half :wink: and decided to try to make some senko knock offs for the heck of it. First pour and Im hooked. I wanted to make some senko types, but I wanted to duplicate Manns Grape jelly worm color (a favorite of mine). Now I know its going to take a few gallons of the stuff to learn the ins and outs of consistent bait making, But I honestly think the first ones came out pretty cool....a little light (ok.... allot) but nothing a few more drops of colorant cant fix. What do you guys think?


----------



## Anonymous

Those look pretty good man. Let us know how they work.


----------



## Jim

Next Batch! Being a little cheap with the glitter...I know.


----------



## Anonymous

That looks great! I mostly use crank baits but I may have to try soft baits a bit this year. I have tried in the past with very little success. I never really picket up on the rigging and working of soft baits. 

I will have to do some searching and reading and give it another try :-k 

fishnfever


----------



## beernbasscd

thats cool as hell.... where did u get the stuff from??


----------



## beernbasscd

nevermind i found it.... couldn't wait lol


----------



## Jim

beernbasscd said:


> nevermind i found it.... couldn't wait lol




LMAO!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Great job on the worms! Where can I get some?

I have a member on this board who is supposed to be making me some Coffee bean colored worms (my new "secret" weapon) but he has now become pre-occupied with painting crank baits (hear that DP!)

I will post some once my bait maker stops working on master baiting!


----------



## dampeoples

Nice BPJ, if you want some of my recipies, let me know! Couple other places to get worm stuff:

www.lurecraft.com - my favorite plastic, try some, no smell  The colors also go further, us about 1/2 the drops
www.bobstackleshack.com - nice molds, loads cheaper
M-F - Not sure of a website, but their plastic is on par or better than Lurecraft, I hear

There is also a 'Soft bait cookbook' sticky thread at Tackle Underground, full of recipies for colors


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> Nice BPJ, if you want some of my recipies, let me know! Couple other places to get worm stuff:
> 
> www.lurecraft.com - my favorite plastic, try some, no smell  The colors also go further, us about 1/2 the drops
> www.bobstackleshack.com - nice molds, loads cheaper
> M-F - Not sure of a website, but their plastic is on par or better than Lurecraft, I hear
> 
> There is also a 'Soft bait cookbook' sticky thread at Tackle Underground, full of recipies for colors



Thanks DP,
I have a question about oils and scents on stiks with salt added to them? What do you do? I heard they bleed? Some say put nothing until you are about to fish?


----------



## dampeoples

Never had any bleed one me, but I've not had a stick mold but about 3 months. I put a few drops of the Lurecraft scents in the bag with the worms, it's concentrated, so a few drops will do.


----------



## Jim

Latest Batch! Motoroil with red and black flake.


----------



## dampeoples

Nice, the absolute best motor oil is the MF, they actually have the nicest colors period, but the Motor oil and Crawfish are really cool, get some, they shift colors


----------



## Captain Ahab

DP - think Coffee (and get to work on them too!)


----------

